# Rack Pulls



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2010)

What's your 1 Rep max?


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2010)

From what height?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2010)

fufu said:


> From what height?



That's a good question.  I guess all racks are different.  I  just put mine on the lowest pin setting.  It's a little above knee height.


----------



## MyK (Apr 29, 2010)

never done one


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

I put 500-600.  My max was 485 but i was limited because i ran out of weights.  I also did this twice.  This was done at the second from bottom pin on my powertec rack.  Im 5'8".  Also done without straps, just chalk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2010)

what are they?


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what are they?




It's like when those guys put a lot of weights on leg press but the range is retarded. In this one it's like a retarded deadlift.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 29, 2010)

ITs like the top of a DL. You aren't pulling from the floor.  Its what I do when my lower back is bothering me.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

I use them on back days.  If i go too much lower, it turns into a dead lift which I do on alternating days.  BGB FTW


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like to do them when I need to feel better about myself .. I can pull a plate and a half more than I can DL.    Ego lift.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

I do it to show off to all the ladies in my gym.  

Did i mention i work out alone in my garage


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I like to do them when I need to feel better about myself .. I can pull a plate and a half more than I can DL.    Ego lift.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2010)

400-500lbs. Not a huge weight for rack pulls, but i use them mostly for grip strength.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> It's like when those guys put a lot of weights on leg press but the range is retarded. In this one it's like a retarded deadlift.



It has some practical value when it comes to increasing your full dead lift strength if you have trouble in the lockout.

But yes, very often used to impress the ladies.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> It has some practical value when it comes to increasing your full dead lift strength if you have trouble in the lockout.
> 
> But yes, very often used to impress the ladies.



Or the guys.

(Unfortunately more often than not, it scares them  )


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2010)

I put 500-600 pounds.  There is a chance I could pull from knee height for 600 or more, but doubtful.  My best DL off the floor is an even 500, even though I think I could beat that right now.  I haven't DLed recently though (I've been doing trap bar deadlifts and good mornings the last few months), so no way to know for sure.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I forget now but my best was definitely in the lower to mid 500 range for a double, just below the knees.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I put 500-600 pounds.  There is a chance I could pull from knee height for 600 or more, but doubtful.  My best DL off the floor is an even 500, even though I think I could beat that right now.  I haven't DLed recently though (I've been doing trap bar deadlifts and good mornings the last few months), so no way to know for sure.



Trap Bar DL are the best.  Gives me a more natural lifting feel.  I talked about this with Stewart some time back, and i think he adopted this technique too.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't do rack pulls at my gym because our racks don't have safety bar settings low enough for me to do them (I'm 5'9 so they would need to be pretty low).

I've used them for only one program last September/October at my old gym. This was just when I finally fixed my year-long bad deadlift form and figured the lift out. I tried rack pulls for something different, and the first time I did 225 for 10 reps, and that was with the bar about 2 inches under my knees.

No idea how I'd do now. I also haven't done regular deads in a while. Using sumos now.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 30, 2010)

I usually stop the workout with two sets of 3 or 5 at 585.  About every two months I'll do a few sets of 675. (It seems about that much of time. I just don't ever keep track, just whenever I feel pumped up enough.) I can get 725 the last time I tried which has been months ago.  I'm So much more powerful barefoot for me. I do every direct drive workout barefoot(socks).  Lunges, squats, etc.   I have to have wraps over the 405 mark for reps Plus I'm just real torn about the idea of tearing my bitchy hands up.  

  I love these for my traps.  Best traps and shoulders I've ever had I got over the last year with the heavy pulls.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 30, 2010)

That's a guy making sense and keeping it real.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I do it to show off to all the ladies in my gym.
> 
> Did i mention i work out alone in my garage




You should sell tickets to the "private showing".


----------



## Perdido (May 1, 2010)

I do them every other week from right above the knee cap for working grip strength, traps, shoulders & hip drive. Never do max but can do 500 for 4 before grip fails.


----------



## suprfast (May 1, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> You should sell tickets to the "private showing".



I did, but Merkaba and Built were the only two that bought tickets.


----------



## obb4d (May 1, 2010)

You all need to get Metric with your weights!!


----------



## suprfast (May 1, 2010)

obb4d said:


> You all need to get Metric with your weights!!



I agree.  Im a math major and i would rather do everything in metric measurements and weights.


----------



## Merkaba (May 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 2 votes for 700+ huh?
> 
> GTFO!



I'm one of those.  With straps.  But I did see a youtube video of a guy about my size if not smaller(not that I'm really big, 247 right now) doing like 7 or 8 without straps.  ....If I remember correctly.  I know I know...there's alot of crap on YT but hell...

I really do them for my traps and spinal load.  But I'd really like to start working on my grip.  So yea, without straps I can't really hold more than 500 or so.


----------



## gtbmed (May 1, 2010)

There are definitely some guys who post on here that can do a 700+ rack pull.  I've seen videos of it.

And no they're not just for the ego.  A shortened ROM isn't always bad.  Rack pulls are really good for trap development and if you struggle at the lockout portion of the DL (which most deadlifters do), they're valuable in working through that sticking point.

Louie Simmons/Chuck Voglpohl also think that rack pulls can help to teach a controlled pulling motion through the lockout.


----------



## suprfast (May 1, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> So yea, without straps I can't really hold more than 500 or so.



Really?  Do you have small hands?  Not sure if larger hands help or not, just speaking from my point of view.  Im short(5'8") and can palm a basketball.  It really helps my grip(not the palming of a basketball, just large hands).


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I usually stop the workout with two sets of 3 or 5 at 585.  About every two months I'll do a few sets of 675. (It seems about that much of time. I just don't ever keep track, just whenever I feel pumped up enough.) I can get 725 the last time I tried which has been months ago.  I'm So much more powerful barefoot for me. I do every direct drive workout barefoot(socks).  Lunges, squats, etc.   I have to have wraps over the 405 mark for reps Plus I'm just real torn about the idea of tearing my bitchy hands up.
> 
> I love these for my traps.  Best traps and shoulders I've ever had I got over the last year with the heavy pulls.



I'm intrigued by your "best shoulders" comment.  Traps are a given but how do these help your shoulders?  Causew frankly other than my front delts, my shoulders suck.


----------



## kyle64 (May 1, 2010)

I started doing rack pulls about 6 weeks ago when m11 suggested them and I am very impressed with this move, I get a massive pump all over from it.


----------



## suprfast (May 2, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm intrigued by your "best shoulders" comment.  Traps are a given but how do these help your shoulders?  Causew frankly other than my front delts, my shoulders suck.



Hang cleans and Press, my newest favorite workout that kills me by the end.  Built also talked about corner bar presses(im sure i killed what it was called).


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to throw this out, see what you guys think.  If you want the benefits of the rack pull for your traps and upper back, but aren't looking to do them to increase your regular deadlift, why do them at all?  Can't you just load up a barbell and do a static hold?

If I set up a rack pull to pull from just above my knee, for example, that would be something like a 4 to maybe 6 inch range of motion for me, and if I am not mistaken, you still want to do the movement as you would a regular deadlift, so you would initiate with your legs/hips anyway, so your traps would just be going along for the ride since you're really not pulling with your arms.

so why not just hold a loaded barbell for the same amount of time?  It would be easier on the low back in case you are doing other movements (like in my case a stiff leg deadlift), and you still get the isometric benefits to your traps and upper back.

why or why not?


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 2, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I like to do them when I need to feel better about myself .. I can pull a plate and a half more than I can DL.  Ego lift.


 
Yes... big time Ego Lift, lol.  Feels good to pull a heavy ass bar even if it is a partial motion.  I was pretty close to 500(485lb I think?), I've literally only done them a hand full of times though and I'm 6'2 so a rack pull from below my knees is like a straight deadlift for you vertically challenged lifters.


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Yes... big time Ego Lift, lol.  Feels good to pull a heavy ass bar even if it is a partial motion.  I was pretty close to 500(485lb I think?), I've literally only done them a hand full of times though and I'm 6'2 so a rack pull from below my knees is like a straight deadlift for you vertically challenged lifters.



Wow you're so strong.


----------

